# What to do?



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

One of my rats cleroy has had on going respiratory infections for the last 8-12 months. He's has combo antibiotics and Zithromax.
I've had him in a steamy shower only for it to really upset and stress him instead of clearing it up.
He used to be a big solid rat, he's a nfrs reg breeder rat so would've thought he'd have been in good health.
Anyway he's gone thin but still eats and drinks however these last few days he's not been great.

Last week he had terrible loud noisy breathing which lasted around 40 mins.
Today he's really side sucking and not really been interested in his choccie and yoggie drops which they all go mad for. He's had a little chew on a banana chip out of his mix but then soon lost interest.

Last night I had to take food up to him in the hammock as he wouldn't come down for his chicken and sweet corn.
He did have a little though.
I've noticed he seems to fall asleep in his food bowl as if he's exhausted. And just too tired.
He will be 2yrs old in July so only 20 months old atm.

He gets about albeit a little unsteady he does eat a little and he's just drank some daily essentials.
But sometimes he looks unhappy if you know what I mean,he sleeps a lot and doesn't seem too bothered by his cage mates.
He used to be alpha rat but he's been challenged by a couple of the boys and think he's lost his rights.

Basically I don't know what to do,he has his good and bad days when he's having a bad day it upsets me. Seeing him breathing hard and doing nothing but lay there sleepy.
On his good days he's eating with his cage mates,on his back being silly enticing the others to attack play.
Cleroy was in the recent thread I made with him and wally in the hammock together.

What would you do if you we're me?
By that's mean pts or not?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is some pics I took of him just.
He clearly looks poorly doesn't he? 




























But then this was him a couple of days ago


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

As you know I've been here very recently so hugs to you...

Right, do his bad days outweigh his good days?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes bernie you too had this to go through  its awful.

Hmmm well at the min he's having more good days than bad but when he's having bad days its upsetting to watch. It's mainly him side sucking and very noisy. 

Good days are as mentioned in first post and its lovely to see.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I should also mention his fur is spikey.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Yes bernie you too had this to go through  its awful.
> 
> Hmmm well at the min he's having more good days than bad but when he's having bad days its upsetting to watch. It's mainly him side sucking and very noisy.
> 
> Good days are as mentioned in first post and its lovely to see.


Are the bad days just one day, or do they go on for longer?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

They have started to go on for a couple or so days.
Then he reverts back to being "ok"

Just took this vid of him its only a few seconds as I haven't enough room left for data on my phone.

http://i617.photobucket.com/albums/...66B7B3-11870-000015B356B93018_zps091e5673.mp4


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

blade100 said:


> They have started to go on for a couple or so days.
> Then he reverts back to being "ok"
> 
> Just took this vid of him its only a few seconds as I haven't enough room left for data on my phone.
> ...


He really is struggling 

Only you know the true answer, because you are there with him, so it's your call. But going by what you have said and looking at the video it might be time [huge hugs]


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is what I thought. But wanted others opinions too and bernie yours has made my mind up.
I showed hubby it and he says poor lad he really is struggling.

I think his days of having good days and then him being like this tells me to do the right thing.

I'm going to call my vets now......


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

In taking him down at 2.10 today.:crying:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

blade100 said:


> In taking him down at 2.10 today.:crying:


Sending you huge hugs, my thoughts are with you hun xxx


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

So sorry honey. Don't know what to say except I think you're doing the right thing which is the opposite of the easy thing. Will be thinking of you. Big hugs


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks bernie, I'm so tired I've come off a 10 hour night shift and not had any sleep yet. Doubt I will now. 
Never thought today would be the day 
I've had my cuddles with him and he's eaten a little mini cheddar.
Poor lad he looks so poorly now.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Laura123 said:


> So sorry honey. Don't know what to say except I think you're doing the right thing which is the opposite of the easy thing. Will be thinking of you. Big hugs


Thanks Hun.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

My cuddles with my poorly boy









Inhaled a big smell of him to try and remember that male musky smell one last time of cleroy. My big silly man rat.

I think I'm going to ask hubby if I can get him to drive me in I'm too upset to.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Huge hugs, hes a very handsome boy and I am sure he has loved every minute of his time with you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cleroy is now at peace he has no more pain or suffering.
His body is in the hammock in the cage, humpfrey his brother and then Hugo and denzel are cuddled round him humpfrey is lay across him.
The other two berty and wally have seen his body but didn't do much.

I've had cleroys body cuddled up to me I've said my goodbyes one last time.
I will bury him later.

Sleep tight my big man cleroy.
Mummy loves you xxxx

Pics taken a month ago.









And me giving him scritches


----------



## bluefire74b (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry for your loss blade.
Sweet dreams little one xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

bluefire74b said:


> Sorry for your loss blade.
> Sweet dreams little one xx


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Send you lots of hugs, its never easy to lose a member of your family, and thats what these little bundles of fur are, family, they love us with all they are and I am sure he knew you loved him right back xxx


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh Blade I'm so sorry. RIP Cleroy <3


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

:crying: sorry for your loss :crying:
You definitely did the right thing for him though


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

((((hugs)))) Amy.

Sleep tight Cleroy xxxx


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Aww amy I'm so so sorry for your loss! I know there isn't anything I could say to make it any better but I know how it feels and I'm here if you wanna talk!

Is that a pic of him of him after he passed away in the hammock? He looks so peaceful.

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Aww amy I'm so so sorry for your loss! I know there isn't anything I could say to make it any better but I know how it feels and I'm here if you wanna talk!
> 
> Is that a pic of him of him after he passed away in the hammock? He looks so peaceful.
> 
> Thinking of you xxx


No that pic is me giving him scritches a month ago when these last two pics of him were taken, I wouldn't post one of him dead it would be upsetting. Besides its not him once he's dead. That's how I see it anyway.

Thanks hun xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

salemsparklys said:


> Send you lots of hugs, its never easy to lose a member of your family, and thats what these little bundles of fur are, family, they love us with all they are and I am sure he knew you loved him right back xxx


This is very true. Each of my pets are like humans to me only nicer.
And all are family.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Big hugs to you. He's not suffering now and if I had to choose a way that would be it , a happy life, a cuddle with the person who loves me most and a gentle slip into a deep sleep. He'll aways be here still in your heart. XXX


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun am so sorry!! What a gorgeous man he was! Clearly so content and happy. He was a very lucky boy but you made the right call.

Sleep well gorgeous man!


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

<hugs>>


----------



## rattiez (Dec 7, 2012)

That's a real gut wrenching story. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh Amy I'm so sorry  Huge hugs!!


----------



## lougarry (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Blade. Sleep tight, Cleroy.


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Im sorry to hear this. I liked that you let the other rats be with him after his passing, i did similar with my chihuahuas when they passed.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

scamper free xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

sully said:


> Im sorry to hear this. I liked that you let the other rats be with him after his passing, i did similar with my chihuahuas when they passed.


I always let the others see the bodies because then they know that they've passed away and aren't left wondering where they are if they've not seen the bodies.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Great Idea and a very good point. I shall remember it xx How are you blade?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahhh he was a gorgeous boy but you did the right thing & helped him one last time, it's heartbreaking to see them poorly & then lose them, I'm so sorry x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

halfeatenapple said:


> Great Idea and a very good point. I shall remember it xx How are you blade?


I'm ok, it's hard not seeing my big alpha boy in the cage sorting out the clan.
The others including Humphrey seem to have gotten over the loss of cleroy.


----------

